# Writing to the troops (merged)



## LucyInTheSky (5 Jan 2006)

I have been searching for some time, trying to find any lists of our Canadian troops overseas who are looking for pen pals back home.  I found lots of info on US military troops, but nothing at all for our Canadian boys & girls other than a standard message board on the DND.

Can anyone tell me whether there is a way to find out whether some of our overseas troops are looking for pen pals?

Thanks,
Lucy


----------



## Armymedic (5 Jan 2006)

There is nowhere I know of. But by posting up on this site, you have put the word out you are looking. Stick around a couple months and I am sure you'll find someone.


----------



## LucyInTheSky (5 Jan 2006)

Thank you, I hope someone here will be able to pass along the info.

Do the overseas troops check this message board?


----------



## patt (5 Jan 2006)

LucyInTheSky said:
			
		

> Thank you, I hope someone here will be able to pass along the info.
> 
> Do the overseas troops check this message board?



theres a bunch that are over right now they come on here alot.


----------



## Fdtrucker (5 Jan 2006)

Try sending one to Any Canadian Soldier on any of the Operations listed on this link

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/messageboard/addresses_e.asp


----------



## LucyInTheSky (5 Jan 2006)

Fdtrucker said:
			
		

> Try sending one to Any Canadian Soldier on any of the Operations listed on this link
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/messageboard/addresses_e.asp



Thank you, I did see that option - but I'd prefer to write to a particular person actually wanting correspondence, instead of sending randomly.


----------



## emmiee (5 Jan 2006)

I would be interested as well. Lucy is right I couldn't find anything either other than the DND site. I know they may perfer email to snailmail. But it is nicer sometimes to write a letter. Thank you for starting and sharing this information forum.

Also perhaps if anyone that is looking at this forum and does want to start writing. Please send me an email with your address (email or snailmail) My email is nrb038@yahoo.com .  Please be assured that I am not looking for a relationship, I am happily in one!!


----------



## TCBF (5 Jan 2006)

When I was in Kandahar in 2002, we had a bunch of letters distributed that we were 'asked' to answer.  The SSM gave me one in particular because he thought I was the only one in the Sqn 'closest in age to the writer' (I was 47).  So I wrote back thanking her for the letter, and telling her my wife and son, were looking out for my morale.

Her next letter had photos....

My wife was amused.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## NavComm (5 Jan 2006)

Photos of her itsy bitsy cute little dog I'll bet  :rofl:

I have to admit I'm a bit dubious about this "I just want to write to a soldier".  If you want to send your best wishes to the troops, the links have been provided. This is not a dating service.

  :-\


----------



## Naralis (5 Jan 2006)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Photos of her itsy bitsy cute little dog I'll bet  :rofl:
> 
> I have to admit I'm a bit dubious about this "I just want to write to a soldier".  If you want to send your best wishes to the troops, the links have been provided. This is not a dating service.
> 
> :-\


That's what I was thinking at first. But it's not like a soldier can't say no, or can just not reply. I'm sure some guys overseas wouldn't mind having someone to come to after their 6 months.


----------



## saosin1 (5 Jan 2006)

i was thinkin about writing people over seas


----------



## Elisha (5 Jan 2006)

My husband actually had a family adopt him for his tour in 2002. They sent him food and letters and a ton of stuff.  It sure boosted his moral.  He was overseas with a few guys that did not get anything, and his mom would send an extra package for them.  


Elisha


----------



## a_majoor (5 Jan 2006)

I remember some of my soldiers in Banja Luka did not receive any sort of letter, card or gift from their Home Unit (despite this being a winter deployment and being stuck there at Christmas) until their RSM got a sharp email from our side of the pond.

Soldiers should have multiple lines back home; their families, their friends and their units. This isn't to knock well wishers who would also like to write and otherwise support the troops, but perhaps this should work in the other direction; well wishers can let people know they are here (maybe even on this board if Mike agrees), and then soldiers who might be a bit "thin on the ground" as far as correspondence from home goes can choose to write if _they_ want.


----------



## 3rd Herd (5 Jan 2006)

I remember having several of my classes(elementary) do letters to the troops as grammer exercises. Kids loved it espically when the replies came back. Start of every class more or two students got to read out there letters. Had letters  arrive backfrom unit to school in bulk and then I would play mail man. Took a bit of work to set up then after 9/11 got canned as the kids were deemed a securty risk and then they went to the above mentioned "write a soldier bs" But I will be the first to get the kids writting again if policy changes


----------



## NavComm (5 Jan 2006)

Elisha and Herd I'm sure families and classes writing is wonderful. When I was at bmq I phoned my Mom and insisted she write to me because it was lonely when others got written stuff and all I got was phone calls. I understand that. I just question the motives of these 2 'newbies'. It seems dubious to me.

Having said that I agree with Elisha that these guys might want someone to come home to, but let's not be naive enough to think that a woman so desperate to write to some guy she doesn't know so he can have a warm bed when he gets home from the war is a big prize. Reminds me of those women who write to killers in prison. It's all too creepy for me.


----------



## c_canuk (6 Jan 2006)

sure what the hell, Write me at

Rediger/MCpl
HQ and Sigs/UNDOF HQ
PO BOX 5002 Stn Forces
Belleville ON, K8N 5W6


I've got nothing else to do really now that all leave has been cancelled for the draw down.

NavComm

thanks for comparing me to a convicted killer  :rofl:


----------



## COBRA-6 (6 Jan 2006)

I'm not falling for it!

First it's "what's your name?" and "where are you stationed?". Then come the revealing pics, poorly cut out of old editions of Maxim. Before you know it the questions are "so what frequency are you using" and "what's the 10 digit grid of the TOC". No way, not this kid! Get your intelligence somewhere else Osama!! 

 ;D


----------



## c_canuk (6 Jan 2006)

;D that doesn't worry me, the local army works for us as translators, and live just outside out gates... and we use civy radios...

not much that they could get from me that we don't already tell them, hell we fax them our patrols and whatnot... UN is a strange beast to work for  ;D


----------



## LucyInTheSky (6 Jan 2006)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> soldiers who might be a bit "thin on the ground" as far as correspondence from home goes can choose to write if _they_ want.



Yes that is a good idea. 

As for you members questioning my motives behind wanting to find someone to correspond with overseas;
I am not looking to 'meet' someone in that way.
I wanted to find an old-fashioned kinda pen-pal... and while there are numerous ways to find pen-pals all over the world, I thought writing to one of our troops - male OR female - overseas, might be a nice thing to do.

A few years ago, a friend of mine was stationed in Bosnia for a year.  We wrote back and forth frequently, and after my friend got home he told me how much just getting a letter from home had meant to him. 

I came on this site & posted my forum simply to inquire about finding a pen pal.  
Not to have my morals & integrity questioned.  Though I suppose I can't blame you for questioning my motives, I hope now that I've explained them the negative comments can stop.

Thanks to those who have provided positive suggestions.


----------



## armyrules (6 Jan 2006)

I would also be interested in being a soldiers pen pal if anyone has any info please post thanks


----------



## emmiee (6 Jan 2006)

In reply to wanting to write to military personnell. I am from a military family, have worked as a private contractor for the military, and after talking to many of the personnell who are in the military while I was working;it seemed that was a common comment. ie. wanting to recieve letters. 

As I also stated I am NOT looking for a relationship as I am already in on for many years with a person who is active military (26 yrs). Although I understand sceptisism over this query. It is, from me anyway, and innocent request. I have the time now to actually participate in doing something for the troops who I know work very hard and make many sacrifices.


----------



## armyrules (6 Jan 2006)

I am not looking for a relationship neither I just think that it would ne nice for the men/women to get letters brings the morale up


----------



## NavComm (6 Jan 2006)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> NavComm
> 
> thanks for comparing me to a convicted killer  :rofl:



I didn't compare you to a convicted killer. What I said was "Reminds me of *those women* who write to killers in prison". I was referring to the mindset of the letter writer who would write to men they don't know.

But now that you mention it, maybe the writers are looking for a man who is dangerous. Convicted murderers and soldiers both could be seen that way, I suppose. It's kind of hard for me to get into the heads of these women who write to criminals. I've always thought that was a symptom of a very deep-rooted self loathing or something.

Both emmiee and Lucy insist they have very altruistic reasons for wanting to write to a soldier. I guess we have to take their word for it.

Curiously they both also say they have connections to the military. If that is the case, then,  emmiee, why not just ask your spouse with 26 yrs of military experience to connect you with a soldier that you can write to? And Lucy, why don't you ask your friend who was in Bosnia to hook you up with a pen pal?


----------



## emmiee (6 Jan 2006)

NavComm: In response to "emmiee, why not just ask your spouse with 26 yrs of military experience to connect you with a soldier that you can write to?" 

I do that already, I host dinners on the holidays for those who can not for some reason get home, I also offer my home to those CF personnell are on exchange if they need a place to stay in transit. I fly/drive materials requested by CF personnell that they cannot acquire there but would like to have. 

BTW my spouse is CF military. I did not want anyone to have the wrong perception of my presences here.

And if anyone is interested, Yes, I did take Mr. Bobbitts suggestion and post an introduction of myself to the forum


----------



## NavComm (6 Jan 2006)

emmiee said:
			
		

> NavComm: In response to "emmiee, why not just ask your spouse with 26 yrs of military experience to connect you with a soldier that you can write to?"
> 
> I do that already, I host dinners on the holidays for those who can not for some reason get home, I also offer my home to those CF personnell are on exchange if they need a place to stay in transit. I fly/drive materials requested by CF personnell that they cannot acquire there but would like to have.
> 
> ...



Well that's great. As I said, I take your word that you have altruistic reasons for wanting to do this. I'm sure you will find a pen pal. Unfortunately, I don't think the majority of women who want to do this have the same intentions that you do.

But then, the soldiers are grown ups, so they can make up their own minds about what type of mail they want to receive. I can just imagine some of the fun stuff they must get.  :-X


----------



## emmiee (6 Jan 2006)

And!! (lol) Writing actual letters was just another way I thought I could do something...

If anyone ELSE has questions/issues to my motives; I have already stated them. I don't need to explain myself. Those who know what I already do appreciate it. 

(Gee, I don't know why I'm letting NavComm push my buttons about this. Do you have this effect on everyone?)


----------



## NavComm (6 Jan 2006)

emmiee said:
			
		

> And!! (lol) Writing actual letters was just another way I thought I could do something...
> 
> If anyone ELSE has questions/issues to my motives; I have already stated them. I don't need to explain myself. Those who know what I already do appreciate it.
> 
> (Gee, I don't know why I'm letting NavComm push my buttons about this. Do you have this effect on everyone?)



I don't know LOL. I didn't mean to pick on you. I guess I'm just suspicious and cranky by nature.


----------



## LucyInTheSky (6 Jan 2006)

Did you have some kind of bad experience involving correspondence, that makes you so bitter and suspicious Navcom?

I really didn't expect to get this kind of negative feedback, about something I viewed as a friendly thing to do.

I came on this site, because I thought it would be a useful place to post my question.  I didn't expect to be attacked, or to see others attacked as well.

I am a moderator on another very large community site (nothing military related) and we try to keep stuff like this out of public forums as much as possible, because as is evident here - it causes unecessary drama, and it drives new users away.
Certainly doesn't make one feel all warm and welcome.  Hope the rest of the members around here aren't as unfriendly as you are.

We get your point ok?  You think we're some depraved individuals who have some sinister motive for wanting to find a pen-pal who also happens to be a solider.
We've tried clarifying our motives to you, and explained ourselves.  You choose to still be bitter about it, that's up to you.

So can you drop it, and please leave the forum clear for those who might have useful, positive suggestions or remarks?


----------



## dutchie (6 Jan 2006)

Well, I for one think it was a fine request, and assume you have the purest of intentions. But remember that soldiers tend to be blunt, so you really shouldn't be offended.

You have the links so use them. Stay active on this site, and I'm sure you'll find lots of appreciative pen pals.

Cheers.


----------



## NavComm (6 Jan 2006)

LucyInTheSky said:
			
		

> Did you have some kind of bad experience involving correspondence, that makes you so bitter and suspicious Navcom?
> 
> I really didn't expect to get this kind of negative feedback, about something I viewed as a friendly thing to do.
> 
> ...



Well excuse me, I'm sorry you're offended. I'm pretty sure I did say that I believe your motives are altruistic. If you take offense to me being suspicious about a female, non-military joining a military forum with the sole purpose of getting some names she can write to, well WTH, I'm sorry for that too.

Maybe you are just a tad defensive, given that you are the new poster here, and you didn't receive a hugfest at your offer to write to -  not the troops -  but an individual soldier. Forgive me for being a skeptic about that.

But just because your motives are pure doesn't mean others would be and that was my point.

As for me leaving the forum, I don't think that's your call.


----------



## elminister (6 Jan 2006)

Hey Nav, calm. The guest was just trying to do something special. 
And emmiee don't get upset, we are trained to look out for buddy and that was what Nav was doing. 

I appreciate your good wishes and I hope that you will find the answers you're looking for. I'm sure the soldier who receives your message male or female will be thankful that there are civilians out there cares.


----------



## NavComm (6 Jan 2006)

Thank you El. I am calm *zen like almost*


----------



## old medic (6 Jan 2006)

In the interest of keeping civility, and considering the answers already given early on, 
I will put a lock on this one.

If anybody wishes to add anything useful, contact any member of the directing staff.

Thanks,

OM


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jan 2006)

You have entered into a Military related Web Site.  Many here have serious concerns about Security.  Some are involved in maintaining Security, both physical and electronic.  I hope that their concerns can be taken into account, as it is the nature of the business.

If anyone does want Pen Pals, the info has been posted in this topic.


----------



## armyvern (7 Jan 2006)

I love the "Any Canadian Soldier" tag. 

After serving on quite a few deployments, I can tell you that I received many such a letter to responsd to. My favourite was from a grade 3 Class in Hamilton with whom I ended up exchanging many letters, badges, t-shirts etc, as well as UN ball caps. They sent me Timmies!! A group of wonderful kids!!

But, in all honesty ladies, *most* of the "Any Canadian Soldier" letters I received were NOT intended for "any female Canadian Soldier." You'll have to please excuse those of us who have been on the receiving end for being somewhat suspicious. I usually passed the letters of this type on to the single guys on Camp...who had a field day with them. 

However, I currently know a couple of gals who are deployed, and if you don't mind writing to 'a Canadian Soldier' who happens to be a female, send me a PM and I'll get in touch with them to see if they are interested.


----------



## old medic (7 Jan 2006)

The link for writing, and the "Any CF member" program is located here:

http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/MIL/sending_e.asp

That was passed along last night


----------



## jennyrn (12 Oct 2006)

I have just recently received this email stating that Canada post will be offering free postage for letters and parcels of any size going to our troops in Afghanistan. Has anybody else received this email or heard about this? It would be great to see them doing this for our troops but on the same hand, I have never seen them be this generous. Any extra input on this would be wonderful. I am attaching a copy of the email so all can see.

Subject: Canada Post free postal service for our CDN troops 
Date: Wed, 27 Sep 2006 12:40:29 -0400 


Free Canada Post Parcel service to Canadian soldiers serving on peacekeeping missions overseas 





Canada Post knows that parcels from home touch our soldiers' hearts. Every year, Canada Post and the Department of National Defence move approximately 16,000 bags of mail weighing 210,000 kilograms to temporary Canadian Forces bases overseas. 



From October 26, 2006 to January 15, 2007, Canada Post will be offering free Regular Parcel service from anywhere in Canada to deployed Canadian Forces members. 



This is Canada Post's way of recognizing and supporting the family and friends of our deployed troops during the Holiday season. Hopefully this offer will help bring those troops closer to their family and friends at this time of year when they would normally be with their loved ones. 



Canada Post will deliver packages from family and friends of deployed troops, free of charge, addressed to the following Canadian Forces Base (CFB): 

·            PO BOX 99000 STATION FORCES, HALIFAX NS  B3K 5X5 

·            PO BOX 17000 STATION FORCES, VICTORIA BC  V9A 7N2 

·            PO BOX 5053 STATION FORCES, BELLEVILLE ON  K8N 5W6 





If you require further information and or details on this temporary offer and a goodwill gesture, contact your local Post-Office . 



(Edited by Moderator to correct spelling in thread title.)


----------



## KevinB (12 Oct 2006)

I'd say its full of shit.

I sent some stuff out today to a buddy in Kandahar via Box 5058 and paid $37 for it...


----------



## military granny (12 Oct 2006)

I heard that this program was not going to start till the 26 of October.


----------



## KevinB (12 Oct 2006)

A Christmas gift?


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (12 Oct 2006)

Is there a Canada Post link anyone found yet to bring forward to our local post offices to streamline any problems that might be encountered while trying to use this service? I couldn't find one?


----------



## jennyrn (12 Oct 2006)

Yes you are right it says in the email that it will be between October 26th and January 7th I believe.
As far as it being full of crap, i find it hard not to belive this email as I received it from the Retail operations manager of Canada Post in Ottawa. He is the father in law of my family member who is presently in Kandahar.
Asking now if there is a Canada Post link... No,I have not found one either. That is why I wondered if anyone else was aware of this.
I have emailed the guy from Canada Post who sent me this email to get more info but have not yet heard back.


----------



## TMM (14 Oct 2006)

Dang! The address I have is 5058 - maybe they'll let it go for free anyway.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2006)

Haven't seen anything on the CF or Canada Post site - am e-mailing both to see if there's anything to this.  Will share responses.

More, as it comes in....


----------



## CdnArtyWife (24 Oct 2006)

A news release I recieved in my inbox from the Department of Military Family Services.



> Canada Post offers free parcel service to families of deployed troops
> 
> 
> OTTAWA (October 24, 2006 ) — Canada Post today announced it will provide free parcel service for family and friends of deployed Canadian troops for the holiday season.  Effective October 26 through January 15, 2007 Canada Post will deliver parcels free of charge to designated Canadian Forces Bases, where they will be forwarded through the Canadian Forces postal system to our troops overseas.
> ...


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2006)

UNCLAS CANFORGEN 154 CANOSCOM 025
SIC ZDA
BILINGUAL MESSAGE / MESSAGE BILINGUE
CANADA POST - FREE REGULAR PARCEL SERVICE FOR FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF DEPLOYED CF MEMBERS

1. CANADA POST WILL PROVIDE FREE REGULAR PARCEL SERVICE FOR FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF DEPLOYED CF MEMBERS FROM 26 OCT 06 TO 15 JAN 07. PARCELS WILL BE DELIVERED FREE OF CHARGE FROM ANY CANADA POST RETAIL OUTLET TO DESIGNATED CF BASES, WHERE THEY WILL BE FORWARDED THROUGH 
THE CF POSTAL SYSTEM TO CF MEMBERS OVERSEAS

2. DUE TO CARGO LIMITATIONS ON MILITARY FLIGHTS, THIS OFFER IS RESTRICTED TO THOSE OPERATIONS SERVED BY THE BELLEVILLE ONTARIO K8N 5W6 ADDRESS AND TO ANY DEPLOYED CDN SHIP. THIS OFFER IS FOR REGULAR PARCEL SERVICE ONLY AND DOES NOT INCLUDE LETTER OR CARD MAIL

3. PARCELS MUST BE ADDRESSED TO A SPECIFIC CF MEMBER, CLEARLY IDENTIFYING RANK, INTIALS, NAME AND OPERATION

4. TO ENSURE PARCELS HAVE PROPER CUSTOMS DECLARATION FORMS AND CORRECT ADDRESSING INFO, ALL PARCELS MUST BE DEPOSITED AT A CANADA POST RETAIL OUTLET. PARCELS DEPOSITED IN STREET LETTER BOXES WILL NOT BE DELIVERED


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2006)

Since my sweetie and I send care packages anyway, I think we'll be sending LOTS more between now and January....  Anybody in AFG from Thunder Bay - feel free to PM me, and we'll see what we can do for you.

Hat's off to Canada Post (even if they're soon going to be issuing stamps with no price on them to help deal with rate increases)!


----------



## jennyrn (26 Oct 2006)

Found out yesterday that there was a Can Forg( I believe thtas how it's spelt) thta was sent around the base in Petawawa saying that this program has received approval.  We are now able to send parcels to our troops for christmas free of charge! Yeah!!! Hope everyone makes sure that their post office is also doing this.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Oct 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52256.0.html


----------



## R@chel (26 Oct 2006)

Canada post is offering free shipping for mil. families sending packages to loved ones overseas.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Oct 2006)

R@chel 

Is this a sign or something?  I am sure that you can read and if you look way up to the top of this short page, you will notice that your information is already posted there.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Oct 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> I'd say its full of crap.
> 
> I sent some stuff out today to a buddy in Kandahar via Box 5058 and paid $37 for it...



Hey Kevin, are you back in Canuckistan now? Nothing new here in Ground Hog Day land.

$37CAD for shipping??? Plus GST??? I wonder who's profiting from this. Shame on Canada Post!

Thats outragous that there is only NOW going to be free postage and its only a TEMPORARY!!!!. Personally I find it in bad taste, and question why this was not actioned earlier. There is no reason why this cannot continue beyond January. Sure, place a weight restriction similiar to how its done by the Aust Post, and they are not even government run. Its all franchiased, but I am sure the gov't gets the bill somehow, and thats taxes well spent as far as I am concerned. Support the troops, and not just for 9 or 10 weeks! 

We are entitled free shipping to and from Australia for all letters and parcels up to 2kg, and pay only 'freight to Sydney' if over, so its still cheap even for parcels up to 20kg.

This is not a new policy, and its been around for over 40 yrs. It has been Australian postal policy for all deployed troops to recieve free mail in coming and out going.  Now that's support! Come on Canada Post, get your arses in gear and extend this past 07 Jan 07.

Canada Post should allow free shipping to all CF deployed anywhere, and keep this an open policy for as long as there is deployments.

My 2 cents.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## probum non poenitet (26 Oct 2006)

Believe the hype:
This is a Canada Post News Release

Canada Post offers free parcel service
to families of deployed troops

OTTAWA (October 24, 2006)—Canada Post today announced it will provide free parcel service for family and friends of deployed Canadian troops for the holiday season.  Effective October 26 through January 15, 2007 Canada Post will deliver parcels free of charge to designated Canadian Forces Bases, where they will be forwarded through the Canadian Forces postal system to our troops overseas.

“We are pleased the Department of National Defense accepted our offer to send regular parcels, free of charge, from anywhere in Canada to members of the Canadian Forces deployed overseas during the holiday season”, said Moya Greene, president and Chief Executive Officer of Canada Post.  “It is our way of recognizing and supporting our troops and their families during this special time of year when separation is often most keenly felt.”

With capacity limitations on military aircraft carrying supplies to deployed forces, this offer is restricted to family and friends of the service men and women serving in Afghanistan, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Sinai and Jerusalem. Troops serving on any of the deployed Her Majesty’s Canadian Ships are also included in the offer.  

“We sincerely appreciate Canada Post’s generosity in offering this free parcel service,” said the Chief of the Defence Staff, General Rick Hillier. “The importance of helping our troops overseas remain connected with their loved ones in Canada cannot be understated, especially during this time of year.” 

To ensure the proper customs declaration form and addressing information, the parcels will need to be deposited at a Canada Post or dealer retail outlet (not a street letter box) where they will be forwarded to Canadian Forces Bases in Halifax, NS, Victoria, BC and Belleville, ON. Once delivered to the military bases, the Department of National Defence will take charge of the parcels and ensure their delivery overseas. Parcels must be addressed to a specific soldier, including rank and mission information.


----------



## PoPo (26 Oct 2006)

100% above board - here you go
CANFORGEN 154-06 - CANOSCOM - 240948Z OCT 06 - CANADA POST - FREE REGULAR PARCEL SERVICE FOR FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF DEPLOYED CF MEMBERS

CANADA POST WILL PROVIDE FREE REGULAR PARCEL SERVICE FOR FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF DEPLOYED CF MEMBERS FROM 26 OCT 06 TO 15 JAN 07. PARCELS WILL BE DELIVERED FREE OF CHARGE FROM ANY CANADA POST RETAIL OUTLET TO DESIGNATED CF BASES, WHERE THEY WILL BE FORWARDED THROUGH THE CF POSTAL SYSTEM TO CF MEMBERS OVERSEAS 
DUE TO CARGO LIMITATIONS ON MILITARY FLIGHTS, THIS OFFER IS RESTRICTED TO THOSE OPERATIONS SERVED BY THE BELLEVILLE ONTARIO K8N 5W6 ADDRESS AND TO ANY DEPLOYED CDN SHIP. THIS OFFER IS FOR REGULAR PARCEL SERVICE ONLY AND DOES NOT INCLUDE LETTER OR CARD MAIL 

PARCELS MUST BE ADDRESSED TO A SPECIFIC CF MEMBER, CLEARLY IDENTIFYING RANK, INTIALS, NAME AND OPERATION 

TO ENSURE PARCELS HAVE PROPER CUSTOMS DECLARATION FORMS AND CORRECT ADDRESSING INFO, ALL PARCELS MUST BE DEPOSITED AT A CANADA POST RETAIL OUTLET. PARCELS DEPOSITED IN STREET LETTER BOXES WILL NOT BE DELIVERED 

PoPo


----------



## TMM (26 Oct 2006)

PoPo said:
			
		

> TO ENSURE PARCELS HAVE PROPER CUSTOMS DECLARATION FORMS AND CORRECT ADDRESSING INFO, ALL PARCELS MUST BE DEPOSITED AT A CANADA POST RETAIL OUTLET. PARCELS DEPOSITED IN STREET LETTER BOXES WILL NOT BE DELIVERED



Make damn sure you get the green sticker and the white duplicate one as well. I shipped a package today and the clerk did not understand why I needed one when the box was going to Belleville. She finally clued in, so make sure.


----------



## northof60lady (30 Oct 2006)

Greetings,
Can a person send a closed and sealed envelope addressed to "Any Canadian Soldier" op Archer? The official website is unclear. The front page says it is ok... the second page says postcards only. Thanks very much.
northof60lady


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Oct 2006)

My read of it was postcards, I think the reasoning was they wanted to make sure that the soldiers did not receive anything naughty of hateful. I agree the page needs re-writing.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Oct 2006)

That's my understanding as well - no "Any Canadian Servicemember" packages allowed, either.


----------



## paracowboy (30 Oct 2006)

Just got this via official means:



> Parcels to deployed members of the Canadian Forces to be delivered free of charge
> 
> The Department of National Defence (DND) has accepted Canada Post's offer to provide family and friends of Canadian Forces members serving overseas with free Regular Parcel service during the upcoming holiday season. This is Canada Post's way of recognizing and supporting our deployed troops and their families and friends during this difficult time.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, Canada Post!


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2006)

Sent off five care packages fulla magazines, Timmie's gift certificates and the like - saved TONS of cash (although one of the packages, for some glitchy reason, cost $1.06).  Works well!


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Nov 2006)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Sent off five care packages fulla magazines, Timmie's gift certificates and the like - saved TONS of cash (although one of the packages, for some glitchy reason, cost $1.06).  Works well!



Oh, that's the "send five dollars to N 45.537569 W 66.52470 tax."  Thanks for the contribution 


j/k

I'm sure your package will be well-received by the troops in theatre.


----------



## Pea (6 Nov 2006)

I'm sure looking forward to this when I send my X-mas package off next week. It's been sitting on my floor for a few days, just waiting for the last item to come. Its nice to know I can save that $10-15 of postage and spend more on actual items for him. Thank you Canada Post.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Nov 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Its nice to know I can save that $10-15 of postage and spend more on actual items for him. Thank you Canada Post.



And THAT is how the savings will probably be spent, in most (but not all) cases.  (What?  No beer and popcorn? LOL)


----------



## Pea (6 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> And THAT is how the savings will probably be spent, in most (but not all) cases.  *(What?  No beer and popcorn? LOL)*



Christmas is about giving to others...  ;D


----------



## orange.paint (6 Nov 2006)

However me and my wife were at the post office today and they don't cover family members posted to britain.A young girl ahead of us was losing her mind over it.


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2006)

099* said:
			
		

> However me and my wife were at the post office today and they don't cover family members posted to britain.A young girl ahead of us was losing her mind over it.



Well both Canada Posts' New Release and the CF Message both clearly stated the free shipping pertained to personnel deployed on Operations overseas, and that the Operation had to be clearly identified on the parcel. Girls mom needs a kick in the butt for not reading.


----------



## katester81 (12 Nov 2006)

MAYBE THIS ISNT A NEW BLOG OR SUBJECT, BUT DOES ANYONE OR ANYBODY KNOW OF ANY PEN PAL PROGRAMS FOR THE TROOPS SERVING FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NO ONE TO WRITE TO OR WANT PEOPLE TO WRITE TO THEM????


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Nov 2006)

Morale by Mail!
http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/Messageboard/index_e.asp

Addresses for Overseas Operations
http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/Messageboard/addresses_e.asp


----------



## katester81 (12 Nov 2006)

WOW, THATS GREAT, THANK YOU SO MUCH... I WOULD RATHER SEND A LETTER BY MAIL TO SOMEONE ... SO IM GOIGN TO USE THE ADDRESS "ANY CANADIAN SOLDIER" THANKS FOR THE HELP, HAVE YOU WRITTEN TO ANYONE ?


----------



## TCBF (12 Nov 2006)

When I was in Kandahar in 02, my SSM handed me an 'any Canadian soldier' letter stating "You are the only person in the Squadron old enough to write back to her."  Nice of 'im, what?  Anyway, I did and she did, etc., but not after I left.   I did not want to be on leave, lying on a beach near Thunder Bay, with my wife asking "Who are you writing, Dear?"


----------



## katester81 (12 Nov 2006)

I want to write those who need someone to write to, someone to listen to them... i want to send happy news and what not... i dont know how to take your reply, but it seemed like you think i want a relationship.. which is far beyond anything


----------



## TCBF (12 Nov 2006)

Good grief no, I didn't think that at all.  Just that a tour is usually six months, and a lot of guys who are asked to answer some of the letters will have real reasons not to carry on the correspondance after the tour.


----------



## Charitus (22 Nov 2006)

I am a civilian living in BC. I would like to mail some Christmas cards out to some soldiers in Afghanistan. I don't personally know any soldier, but would like to  send a little
thank-you, supportive message and a Christmas wish to a few soldiers just to let them know I care and support them.

Is there an address that I could send some cards to? 
Maybe this info has been posted before, but I just signed up to the forum and couldn't find it. 
If there is anyone out there that could provide me with this information I would be extremely grateful to you. 

Thanks in advance !
Sharon


----------



## George Wallace (22 Nov 2006)

Now Sharon.......You've had an account since April.  You will find the information you want in the Topic that your question has been merged with.  If you have any further questions, you may want to try out the SEARCH Function.

There are also other topics on similar ideas elsewhere in the Home Front.


----------



## BKells (26 Nov 2006)

My sister wants to send a letter to a random soldier overseas for christmas. Preferably someone serving outside the wire, in a FOB or otherwise. Is there an address for this?


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Nov 2006)

http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/Messageboard/index_e.asp


----------



## GO!!! (26 Nov 2006)

BKells said:
			
		

> My sister wants to send a letter to a random soldier overseas for christmas. Preferably someone serving outside the wire, in a FOB or otherwise. Is there an address for this?



Address it to "Any Canadian INFANTRY Soldier" unless you have a specific unit in mind.


----------



## chrisf (11 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Well both Canada Posts' New Release and the CF Message both clearly stated the free shipping pertained to personnel deployed on Operations overseas, and that the Operation had to be clearly identified on the parcel. Girls mom needs a kick in the butt for not reading.



Postage to Alert was free somtimes... depending on the post-office... some accepted any mail adressed to Trenton, some wouldn't accept Alert because it was in Canada... a shame they've discontinued the practice at large since the holiday season is over.


----------



## armyvern (11 Feb 2007)

And we'll lock this thread up now, because the free mail service with Canada Post ended in January. You can still drop off mail to overseas Ops and Alert at your nearest MFRC for free mailing.

Vern


----------



## mml (30 Apr 2007)

Hello,

I tried the search function and found nothing of service to me.

I know this doenst really relate to pen pals in the sense but am wondering if there is anyone to write to in  terms of someone who is in the army and took a nursing course through the army and  any advice they have to share and etc??

Any ideas??


Thanks Melanie


----------



## medicineman (1 May 2007)

Melanie,

If you live near Halifax, try dropping in to the Base Hospital at Stadacona, explain that you're looking at joining the CF as a nurse and ask to talk to one or more of the nurses - they're usually pretty good about that sort of thing.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## GAP (30 Aug 2007)

Canada Post offers free mail to soldiers abroad
Updated Thu. Aug. 30 2007 7:15 PM ET Canadian Press
Article Link

OTTAWA -- Canada Post is following Britain's example, and offering free delivery of mail to Canadian soldiers stationed in Afghanistan and elsewhere around the world. 

The post office says it will provide free delivery of letters from family and friends to Canadian troops overseas, starting Oct. 26 and lasting until the beginning of 2009. 

Canada Post says it will also provide free parcel service for family and friends of deployed Canadian troops for the coming holiday season, as it did last year. 

However, letters and parcels must be processed at Canada Post retail outlets. Those dropped off in regular street boxes will not qualify. 

Saint John MP Paul Zed had been urging the Harper government to offer the free mail service. 

The British government made a similar decision last week the day after that country's chief of the general staff made a public appeal while visiting British soldiers in Afghanistan.
end of article


----------



## geo (31 Aug 2007)

Starting oct 26th thru to early 2008....  That's more or less the same deal we had last year.... XMass mail schedule.

The posties have not brought anything new to the game


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Aug 2007)

Too bad it was not 365 days a year, and there is NO reason why they can't!

Aust Post has a max 2kg to deployed forces for free 365 days a year. 

This includes both into theatres of operation, and back.

Pretty sad and low that Canada Post does noy come to the party, but would rather profit from this. 

Come on Canada Post, you're piss weak and shameless.

Shame. Shame. Shame!


Wes


----------



## Jager (31 Aug 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Canada Post offers free mail to soldiers abroad
> Updated Thu. Aug. 30 2007 7:15 PM ET Canadian Press
> Article Link
> 
> ...



Its for a year and a bit, not just the holiday season this time.... Still rather sadning since it should be 100% all the time


----------



## chrisf (31 Aug 2007)

Read close... the article says free delivery of letters till 2009... nothing about parcels...


----------



## Jager (31 Aug 2007)

Guess I should of specified Letters till early 2009, parcels during the holiday season plus maybe (don't think so though.)


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Oct 2007)

*CANFORGEN 158/07 CANOSCOM HQ029 181133Z OCT 07
CANADA POST - FREE REGULAR PARCEL SERVICE 26 OCT 07-11 JAN 08*

CANADA POST WILL AGAIN BE PROVIDING FREE REGULAR PARCEL SERVICE FOR FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF DEPLOYED CF MEMBERS FROM 26 OCT 07 TO 11 JAN 08. PARCELS WILL BE DELIVERED FREE OF CHARGE FROM ANY CANADA POST RETAIL OUTLET TO DESIGNATED CF BASES, WHERE THEY WILL BE FORWARDED THROUGH THE CF POSTAL SYSTEM TO CF MEMBERS OVERSEAS 

ADDITIONALLY, CANADA POST WILL ALSO BEGIN PROVIDING FREE DELIVERY OF LETTERS TO DEPLOYED TROOPS EFFECTIVE OCTOBER 26, 2007 THROUGH 2008. AT THE END OF THAT PERIOD, CANADA POST AND THE DEPARTMENT OF NATIONAL DEFENSE WILL JOINTLY EVALUATE THE PROGRAM 

DUE TO CARGO LIMITATIONS ON MILITARY FLIGHTS, THIS OFFER IS RESTRICTED TO THOSE OPERATIONS SERVED BY THE BELLEVILLE ONTARIO K8N 5W6 ADDRESS AND TO ANY DEPLOYED CDN SHIP 

ADDITIONAL MAILING GUIDELINES ARE AVAILABLE AT THE WRITE TO THE TROOPS LINK FOUND AT WWW.FORCES.GC.CA 

TO ENSURE THE PROPER CUSTOMS DECLARATION FORMS AND CORRECT ADDRESSING INFO, ALL LETTERS AND PARCELS MUST BE DEPOSITED AT A CANADA POST RETAIL OUTLET. MAIL DEPOSITED IN STREET LETTER BOXES WILL NOT BE DELIVERED


----------



## Amandamae (11 Nov 2013)

I just watched the most heart-wrenching documentary on the Canadian Military (for Remembrance Day) and there were so many names and faces that didn't have their stories told. It made me wonder if they were without the support of families, and if so, who is writing to these men and women to try and bring a little smile in a dark situation? I tried to go to the http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/write-to-the-troops/index.page site to see about being a pen-pal to someone who doesn't get many (or any) letters but it was only a posting board and notification that mail goes to Ontario by the deadline or it will not be sent overseas.

I know there are quite a few members of the Canadian Military on here and was hoping that someone could help direct me on how to find someone who could use the letters from home. I'm not looking for a date or anything ridiculous like that. I'm just looking to be a cheering squad from afar and hopefully be able to make someone's time away a little less lonely.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2013)

If you click on the "Instructions", it'll take you to a page full of details, including rules and addresses, including how to send to “Any Canadian Armed Forces member”.

Also, there's lots more information about doing this before your post in the merged thread here.

Good luck.


----------



## runormal (15 Jan 2018)

Hi,

This is my first time doing this and I've read the instructions here - http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/write-to-the-troops/mailing-instructions.page#anc6

One of my buddies from high school that I recruited to Navy is leaving for Operation Reassurance shortly and I'm trying to surprise him with a few morale letters. The only question is, I don't have his Mess # / Section. I know his trade/ship, but how critical is this? I'm going to ask his family and see if they know, but if they don't know would my best bet to just list his trade?

RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
MESS #/SECTION 
NAME OF THE SHIP 
PO BOX 99000 STN FORCES 
HALIFAX NS  B3K 5X5

Other than it seems pretty straight forward in that all I need to do is bring the letter to Canada Post. Do they typically understand the procedure or am I better off to print off the instructions that state that it is free of charge?

Cheers,


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Jan 2018)

They know it's free because of the Stn Forces address. If you're near a base you can drop it at there post office with no issues too.


----------



## britaS (26 Sep 2018)

I have been searching for a site like this for a long time. I've wanted to give back to the men and woman who serve to protect the rights and freedoms that I take for granted. I'm here to chat or we can email if you can't be online here to chat due to your duties and responsibilities.

A bit about me. I am 39, female from Alberta. I am not looking for anything. Just looking to be here to help support you and offer a listening ear.


----------

